# Chevy 3500 crew cab on the beach



## mtnman2 (Aug 13, 2009)

I recently aquired a 2000 3500 Chevy Crew cab pickup. I see others on the beach with this truck, also Fords and Dodges. What tires are you running if you have one of these trucks? Thinking about 265's and 20-24 psi to start. I drive about 4 hrs to AI and Delaware beaches so I don't want an aggressive tread. I have in mind maybe BFG All Terrains. What about the addition of a small slide in camper?


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a 2500HD extended cab loaded heavy with a truck cap/bedslide/etc. and I find I can drop to 19-20 PSI and go about anywhere I need to at Hatteras with the stock LT245/75-16 tires. Once I get much higher than 22 PSI, I start having problems. My tires start spinning and traveling up a grade becomes somewhat iffy.


----------

